# Best finish for Pink Ivory?



## Dario (Jun 2, 2007)

What durable finish is best for Pink Ivory?

As much as possible, I want one that will bring out the pink well but not darken the wood later.  Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 2, 2007)

What about CA??


----------



## JimGo (Jun 2, 2007)

That's what I used Rudy.


----------



## Dario (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am a CA finish guy (thankfully) but want/need input IF there is a better one to bring the pink out more w/o the bad side effect of "accelerated" darkening.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 2, 2007)

CA works for me. Before I used CA I would use poly, looks great and feels like "wood" but I have stopped using it because of the drying times.


----------



## arioux (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Dario,

Lacquer for me.  Make it a look a little "warmer".

Alfred


----------



## hrigg (Jun 2, 2007)

Friction finish for me, just because that's what I like the best.  There's a coat of thin CA at 320 grit, then medium CA at 800 first, then friction finish after MM to 12000.


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 2, 2007)

Dario,   I am assuming from your answer that CA will darken PI over time?  I have only turned a couple of pens out of PI and they were given as gifts, so I have nothing to compare to. 
Thanks


----------



## clement (Jun 3, 2007)

Dario,
I used both of finishes on PI ( CA or Sanding sealer with friction polish ) The 2 stays nicely pink, no change of color,

clem


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Thanks guys, I am a CA finish guy (thankfully) but want/need input IF there is a better one to bring the pink out more w/o the bad side effect of "accelerated" darkening.



I use CA and have not seen any accelerated darkening.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 3, 2007)

I've tried this woods other than PI and was happy with the results. 

Burnish the pen barrels with a pepper towel at a high speed then finish with CA. I did this with purpleheart recently and the color really deepen nicely.


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />Dario,   I am assuming from your answer that CA will darken PI over time?  I have only turned a couple of pens out of PI and they were given as gifts, so I have nothing to compare to.
> Thanks



Gary,

I probably phraised my statement wrong.  

NO I didn't mean CA will darken PI.  I actually think it will be the best in retarding that.  My question is IF there is a better one to bring the pink out w/o the darkening effect (usually encountered w/ BLO for instance).  Hope this clarifies my answer.

Ron, I want to try that but the heat might crack the PI....any thoughts about this concern?


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 3, 2007)

There is nothing that you can put on Pink Ivory to prevent that beautiful pink coloring from turning into a dark golden brown with age and exposure to light and UV radiation. 

My experience is that Pink Ivory is one of those species that does very well with nothing on it other than the bare wood that is polished throung 12,000Micro-Mesh, and given a coat of Renaissance wax as a temporary protection. The ultimate brown of the old pen is just as beautiful as the pink of the new pen.

Almost any finish will enhance the pink colloring when the surface of the wood is wetted. The difference is what happens later.

The finish that adds the least color to any new wood is wax, followed by a nitro-cellulose lacquer and Enduro. 

The finish that has the least darkening of itself with time will be wax, CAB-Acrylic lacquer and Enduro. All other finishes will turn into an amber, or darker orange to brown color that will add to the changing color of the wood. 

Since wax is the least durable, and Enduro is the most durable finish we can put on a pen (OK, I will accept the argument that Pexiglass or other acrylic materials are harder), it would follow that we should be using Enduro, if we want a finish on the Pink Ivory. Enduro also has a pretty good ability to block UC radiation.

There has been some discussion in the past about using ArmourAll to maintain the color. My experience is that it works if you like the feel of a greasy pen that looks as dead as the black plastic parts on my truck after it has aged and worn off.


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Russ.  Seems like a good time for me to try my Enduro on.  I just got some, though I planned on buying it more than a year ago. [B)]


----------



## chigdon (Jun 4, 2007)

I would say CA mainly to help keep it from cracking since it has that tendency, at least the figured Pink Ivory does.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 4, 2007)

I did one with lacquer and this one with CA no accelerator..The CA one IMHO came out much better .


----------



## SS (Jun 5, 2007)

I used Deft lacquer on this on and the color is the same now as when I turned it about five years ago. Whatever finish you choose, make sure it has UV inhibitors in it as that is what changes the color of the PI.


----------

